# Stainless stanchion cleaner?



## CScott422 (Mar 12, 2010)

To Anyone who can help:
I recently purchased a Coronado 27 that has spent a number of years being neglected in the warm California sun. One (of the many) things it needs is a good cleaning of the stanchions. I searched the site and found a post from a couple years back about "Spotless Stainless" for cleaning what else? Stainless! I was wondering if anyone else had any experience with this stuff or any other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I would use citric acid. Should be available as a food additive or laboratory chemical.


----------



## CScott422 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Follow-up*

A follow-up to this is what would you use to delay pitting and rusting in the future? Metal polish? Some sort of wax? Thanks


----------



## erspence (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen some nice results from Mothers Billet Metal polish. I can't post links yet because I just joined to answer your question but following are the addresses for some examples and also for the product page.
reefroof.com/restored.htm
mothers.com/02_products/05106.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would recommend *using this stuff*:


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

You want the Miracle Cloth, they are awesome and rated tops by Practical Sailor...

West Marine: All-Purpose Polishing Cloth Product Display 
"
Protects and cleans, polishes and removes rust from aluminum, stainless steel, brass, fishing gear, outboard engines, fiberglass and just about everything else. Outlasts a half gallon of regular metal or furniture polish without leaving a pasty residue. Won't take up space like liquids and pastes. Dry surfaces only."










*Practical-Sailor Quote...*
"The Miracle Cloth is the hands-down winner. It works. It's fast. It's not messy. It can be used multiple times."


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

What SailingDog says. I like this stuff too.
Howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## albe1066 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spotless Stainless*

Hi,

Spotless Stainless is not a polish and will not harm Stainless Steel. It removes rust and free iron that causes rust and enables a rich chromium oxide layer that protects Stainless Steel. There are posts on Sailnet (and other forums) from boat owners who have used Spotless Stainless with great results. Spotless Stainless was launched late 2009 after working for a few years with different methods to remove rust and protect Stainless Steel on our sailboats. You can find us at Home - Spotless Stainless Removes Rust, Protects Stainless Steel.

No rubbing, No Scrubbing, No Polishing..

Examples before and after using Spotless Stainless.


















If you search sailnet for "Spotless Stainless" you will see reviews.

I am affiliated with spotless stainless.

cheers
-allen


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Just ordered a small container of Spotless Stainless" and I have a few Miracle Cloths, I'll be sure to post my results ASAP


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Albe-

Please read the Special Interest Full Disclosure post in the Boat Buying forum and add something to your profile signature to reflect your relationship with Spotless Stainless. 



albe1066 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spotless Stainless is not a polish and will not harm Stainless Steel. It removes rust and free iron that causes rust and enables a rich chromium oxide layer that protects Stainless Steel. There are posts on Sailnet (and other forums) from boat owners who have used Spotless Stainless with great results. Spotless Stainless was launched late 2009 after working for a few years with different methods to remove rust and protect Stainless Steel on our sailboats. You can find us at Home - Spotless Stainless Removes Rust, Protects Stainless Steel.
> 
> ...


----------



## albe1066 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks..*

Done .. Sailingdog Thank you..

cheers


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent... I'm ordering some more of your product this morning. 


albe1066 said:


> Done .. Sailingdog Thank you..
> 
> cheers


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ordered two more quarts of this stuff. Have used it before with astonishing results. Was able to tell the admiral I spent all day working on the shine

Dave


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been told by a poster affiliated with spotless stainless that the active ingredient is citric acid.


----------



## Freshbreeze (Mar 25, 2010)

tager said:


> I have been told by a poster affiliated with spotless stainless that the active ingredient is citric acid.


So i guess you could clean stainless with standard household products, or even citrus fruits as a buget alternative?


----------



## saildog1 (Apr 19, 2007)

So when you hose the Spotless cleaner off does it remove your wax?


----------



## albe1066 (Apr 3, 2009)

Spotless Stainless will not remove wax. If you have waxed your stainless steel this will prevent Spotless Stainless from reaching the surface to remove rust and free iron. 

Spotless Stainless does contain Citric Acid, however there are other components in the solution that are involved in making it effective and delivering amazing results. It is the relationship of these components that makes Spotless Stainless the simplest most effective way to remove rust and free iron that we have found. We tried many different formulations before we got it right..


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

albe1066 said:


> Spotless Stainless will not remove wax. If you have waxed your stainless steel this will prevent Spotless Stainless from reaching the surface to remove rust and free iron.
> ..


This may be a problem however the real problem for cleaning stanchions is the requirement for keeping it moist for 30 minutes in 70 degree heat. Other than those two problems it seems like a good product. I need to remove some rust on a stainless steel shaft that goes into the stuffing box and I suppose that I could soak a rag in the liquid and let it sit on top of the shaft for 30 minutes or so and then turn the shaft over and do the same thing on the other side??


----------



## albe1066 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Keeping Spotless Stainless Moist*

Keeping the solution moist if used in direct sunlight during the hottest part of the day may be a challenge. The product is formulated to minimize drying as much as possible. We were initially concerned drying may be an issue. Based on the feedback we have received from people who have used Spotless Stainless (many in South FL) keeping it moist has not been an issue. We avoid cleaning stainless in direct sun during the hottest part of the day (I want to be somewhere cool anyway).

When we clean our stainless we have a small container of spotless stainless in hand and walk around applying the product with a brush. If we see an area that looks like it may drying we lightly re-brush. It is a very simple process and takes very little time compared to methods that require rubbing, scrubbing or polishing. Effective rust removal and extended time between cleaning with minimal effort and mess were the drivers for us to find a simpler method to remove rust and protect our stainless steel - hence Spotless Stainless..

A funny quote from a user posted on the CSYForum "The best thing I like about it (Spotless Stainless) is,,,you can stand on the dock talking to your friends and drinking a cold one .....and one fellow says " hey I thought you were going to clean your SS today?" and you can reply..." I'm cleaning it as we speak!!!"....priceless ...."

Time is related to temperature. The warmer the better your results in less time. So it may not take 30 mins to get desired results. We use the statement up to 30 mins. All of this is discussed in our faq at FAQ - Spotless Stainless Removes Rust, Protects Stainless Steel . You can read about user experiences at Home - Spotless Stainless Removes Rust, Protects Stainless Steel

Lancelot Spotless Stainless should adhere to your shaft and stay moist without the need of a rag (if not used in direct sun during the hottest part of the day). It is formulated to adhere to vertical surfaces so it should stay on your shaft. The thickness basically provides a media for a suspension that is like placing your stainless in a bath. We use it on our stanchions both horizontal, vertical and the base on the deck - It works..


----------



## MetalFinisher (May 14, 2010)

*You could electropolish them*

If you feel like, or can remove the stanchions and electropolish them. This would have the added benefit of getting underneath the base (where we see rust all the time). All rust would be removed and the surface rendered fully passive. Whatever you do do NOT use steel wool on stainless. Small particles will embed in the surface and rust will spread to the s/s quickly. I will post a couple pictures showing before/after electropolishing of some 306 and 316 ss tubing.


----------



## MetalFinisher (May 14, 2010)

*Before/After electropolishing pics of used s/s tubing*

#1 rusty old 316 s/s tubing before electropolishing









#2 parts after electropolishing.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

lancelot9898 said:


> This may be a problem however the real problem for cleaning stanchions is the requirement for keeping it moist for 30 minutes in 70 degree heat. Other than those two problems it seems like a good product. I need to remove some rust on a stainless steel shaft that goes into the stuffing box and I suppose that I could soak a rag in the liquid and let it sit on top of the shaft for 30 minutes or so and then turn the shaft over and do the same thing on the other side??


We used Spotless Stainless for our stanchion bases with very good results. We had pulled the stancions to rebed them anyway, so while we were off we applied the Spotless Stainless and then put the bases in plastic sandwich bags with elastic bands to hold them closed around the stanchion post. It worked very well to keep the material from drying out. Ours took the full 30 mins. becuase it was a cool day. Without the bags we would have needed to keep applying or mist with water as the wind was blowing and humidity was rather low when we used it. Anyhow, we do recommend the product.


----------



## bngDetroit (Nov 6, 2019)

I’ve used Spotless Stainless and Miracle Cloth. The former was a lot less work and worked great. It works faster on warm days but dries out faster too. Covering with plastic wrap is recommended otherwise you could use a lot of the product just to keep it damp. Little extra effort but well worth it. 
Miracle Cloth has its place and uses to be sure. Polishing stanchions - top notch. Rust stains on turnbuckles or stanchion bases - Spotless Stainless. 
No affiliation - merely very pleased with the results. 
- Bruce


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Spotless stainless is gelled citric acid. FYI.


----------

